# Complete plan for a bathroom cabinet



## brandy20 (16 Nov 2011)

Hi everybody,

I just put on my website a complete plan for a bathroom cabinet I recently did for me. In the zipped file you'll find the pdf and the SketchUp file.

You can find it here

Hope you like it  

Luca


----------

